# Wie kann ich alle verfügbaren schriftarten von Photoshop ausdrucken?



## bigfella (9. September 2003)

Hi Leute.
Möchte gern alle Schriftarten die ich in Photoshop hab so ausdrucken, dass ich halt eine komplette Schriftübersicht hab.
Will nicht die ganze Zeit alle Schriftarten ausprobieren..
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..
Danke schon mal


----------



## subzero (9. September 2003)

TIPP:

http://www.dafont.com

Dort wirst du so ca. alle Fonts finden die PS hat (Fast alle).
bei der Suche gibts eine Option (über den angezigten Fonts), dort kannst du einen Text eintippen, der wird dir dann bei allen Schriftarten angezeigt.

Es ist viel einfacher, als wenn du anfängst 250 Fonts auszudrucken!


----------

